#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Felicity 2012 ~ International Institue Of Technology, Hyderabad

## Nehal

http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/373380_333103296707671_334876789_n.jpg

IIIT -H Presents:

http://felicity.iiit.ac.in/brochure/

FELICITY 2012:


Where You Can Get The Feel Of Incoming "DOOMSDAY"!

Get The Glimpse Of It On:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Felicity_Festival

FB Page:
http://www.facebook.com/events/333103296707671

Registrations Start Soon! So Grab Your Seas Now!





  Similar Threads: ATMOS 2012 - BITS Pilani Hyderabad Campus - Hyderabad - Tech Fest Tech Trophy 2012 - Global Institute of Engineering & Technology - Hyderabad - Sports Furcatez 2012 - Malla Reddy Institute of Technology and Science - Hyderabad -Tech Fes Roboveda 2012 - Sreenidhi Institute of Science and Technology - Hyderabad - Tech Fest Magistech 2012 Mahatma Gandhi Institute of Technology, Hyderabad Technical Fest

----------

